# büyüyorum



## sono_io_bella

Merhaba forum! (An excerpts from the song "Herşeyi Yak") I am wondering if I may ask of your assistance and please tell me if my translations are close in being correct: 

Ister öp okşa istersen öldür; aşk için ölmeli aşk o zaman aşk - You may kiss, caress or kill, doesn't matter for me; Love is worth dying, love becomes real love when you die for it
Seni içime çektim bir nefeste - I breathe you in/I inhaled you in at once 
Yüreğim tutuklu göğsüm kafeste - My heart is imprisoned/confined in my chest like a cage
Ateşlere yürüyorum, allahım acı ile aşk ile büyüyorum - I am walking into fires/flames, my God I am growing with love and pain

This is where I am totally confused with the word "büyüyorum". I know the word büyü can mean either spell/magic/charm. How may I write this or is my translation correct? Turkish language is beautiful, yet one of the most difficult language to learn. Please help... Your kindness and help is greatly appreciated. Tesekkür ederim!

P.S. I apologize in advance if this is posted twice, as I am not sure if my first attempt went through.


----------



## macrotis

*Büyüyorum*: It's from the verb _büyümek_ (from _büyük_, big, great), to grow, to get bigger. It has nothing to do with _büyü_, magic. The verb for büyü is _büyülemek_ (to enchant, bewitch) or _büyü yapmak_ (to cast a spell).


----------



## sono_io_bella

Wow, I didn't expect to get a quick response. Tesekkür ederim Macrotis! If I am not asking too much, are my turkish translations correct on all four lines? I really am very thankful that you clarified the word for me; it makes sense to me now.   Once again, thank you so very much!


----------



## macrotis

You have a very good understanding of Turkish. Your translations are pretty correct, except for: 

_doesn't matter for me_ isn't in the original, but yes, the structure implies this.

_Yüreğim tutuklu göğsüm kafeste - My heart is imprisoned/confined in my chest like a cage_
My heart (is) imprisoned/arrested (and) my chest (is) in a cage.

Very good. Congratulations.


----------



## sono_io_bella

Teşekkür ederim! Wow, I am very surprised... I should path myself in the shoulder . Translating the whole song was very difficult. As we say in Italian, molte grazie Macrotis. I hope one day, I will be able to assist you. Iyi gunler!


----------



## Brunoleon

complimenti cara '' sono io bella'';
ha tradutto bellisima.é troppo difficile  capire  le canzoni Turche .perché le parole specialmente in questa canzone (di Sezen Aksu) stanno portando piu philosophia che le altre canzoni di oggi.in your translation you have translated '' büyüyorum'' as ''I am growing'' which is alright.however ,how you can think it's something related to ''magic'' = büyü  ,they are totaly different words ,one is a verb and the other one is a noun.and unfortunately there is nothing to do between this two words.


----------



## sono_io_bella

Günaydin Brunoleon,

Non avrei potuto non sono d'accordo con voi più Brunoleon . Credo che Sezin Aksu è uno dei miglior artista in Turchia . Io amo canzoni che ha un significato molto profondo. Comunque, per rispondere alla tua domanda, io ho solo confuso parola con il büyü. Ho la fortuna che *Macrotis* ha spiegato la differenza per me, come è ha stato soltanto un mese da quando ho iniziato l'apprendimento delle lingue turche. Come ho detto, turco è una delle lingue più difficili da imparare. Grazie e buona giornata. Salute!


----------



## Brunoleon

scusa ma é impossibile imperare qualche lingua cosi bene in un mese.!!!??? fare traduzioni dei canzoni in una lingua vuole un periodo lungissimo.comunque , complimenti.non cé niente da dire piu.


----------



## sono_io_bella

Ciao Brunoleon! Perhaps you misunderstood what I've written in Italian. Please no offense, but as I said to you, it has only been a month since I started learning your beautiful language. I am fortunate enough to have Macrotis to tell me the differenciation of the two words because I got confused. Indeed, I do agree with you 100%, especially with Turkish language, as it is one of the most difficult language to learn. I am sure we are all highly educated in here. I believe everybody can agree with me that we use this forum to help each other and not criticize. Please don't judge me, as I am not judging you with your Italian grammar. Fare molta attenzione e avere una buona giornata! Molte grazie!


----------



## Brunoleon

sono_io_bella said:


> Ciao Brunoleon! Perhaps you misunderstood what I've written in Italian. Please no offense, but as I said to you, it has only been a month since I started learning your beautiful language. I am fortunate enough to have Macrotis to tell me the differenciation of the two words because I got confused. Indeed, I do agree with you 100%, especially with Turkish language, as it is one of the most difficult language to learn. I am sure we are all highly educated in here. I believe everybody can agree with me that we use this forum to help each other and not criticize. Please don't judge me, as I am not judging you with your Italian grammar. Fare molta attenzione e avere una buona giornata! Molte grazie!


 I am afraid you have misunderstood me as well.I really congradulate you for your high progress in learning a foreign language.In a few month ,to have such a great success .really congradulations.I hope you continue learning Turkish ,if you learn the principles of Turkish grammer ,you can learn by yourself ,creating new sentences and practising.
good luck!


----------



## sono_io_bella

Thank you Brunoleon for your kind words. You have a good heart, thank you very much!


----------

